# My Enclosures



## JohnCon (Jan 5, 2010)

Large tank (20 gallon) has 3 emperor scorpions, 2 skinks, couple hundred isopods. And A chinese ooth till i find out what to do with it to make it hatch.

The small jars have Limbata Nymphs(gerber baby jars with holes punched in lid) while the bigger jar has an african eating a BB

The smaller tank has the Violin and the Ghost In a 6 gallon tank with a glass partition





3 texas unicorns. (I started off with 6 ) Live plant Terrarium (10 gallon)




Chicks dig my mantis skills




I live in a 3 bedroomouse with 1 bedroom for sleeping, one bedroom is my GF closet and te third bedroom is empty. Thinking about a bug room, but not quite readdy to commit to that


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

The third picture... and explanation is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, the chinese ooth will hatch if you leave it there.You don't have to do anything to make them hatch except for bring them indoors.


----------



## pohchunyee (Feb 25, 2010)

Erm........3rd pic..... there is a hole in the pant!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 25, 2010)

pohchunyee said:


> Erm........3rd pic..... there is a hole in the pant!


(Shhh... That's a hole in the seam, and with a little luck, they always get bigger.  )

Great job, John! Let's see plenty more pix like these!


----------



## sbugir (Feb 25, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> (Shhh... That's a hole in the seam, and with a little luck, they always get bigger.  )
> 
> Great job, John! Let's see plenty more pix like these!


I'm assuming you mean more of the first two pics right? :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2010)

Speechless I am! :tt2:


----------

